# Shocked and Desperate…. extremely low AMH…



## StacyB (Apr 23, 2012)

Hello, my name is Stacy. I am new to this site and I thought I'd introduce myself, as I really need some support.  I recently found out that I have extremely low AMH. It's 1 (pmol). I have only been TTC for 3 months, when I had a bleed mid cycle and went to see my GP. She sent me in for an ultrasound, which showed that I have a very low AFC (not sure how many exactly) and so she ordered me to have AMH and 3-FSH. At first hormones came back completely normal. In fact my FSH was a little low. And then, a couple of days later she came back to me with my AMH, and I've been referred to Lister straight away. I am only 27 years old, and I still feel like 22 year old for that matter. In the back of my mind I knew I might have problems in the future because I am a Hodgkins survivor (I had it when I was 13, and 14, but the doctors back then did not think I would have fertility problems) but I just never imagined I would be infertile at 27. My periods are completely erratic, so even though according to kits I ovulate each month it is really hard to keep track because of my periods (Last month I was 2 weeks late, this month 2 weeks early, so my period actually came a day after I ovulated). My doc said that I can try to conceive naturally for a couple more months or I can move straight to IUI and IVF. But I really don't know what to do. I never imagined I would have to go through IVF at this age and I have a serious phobia of general anaesthesia to boot (back from my Hodgkins days). Plus I've been reading that low AMH means that IVF wont be successful. I ordered DHEA and started taking 75mg every day for about a week now. Should I wait 4 months until IVF? I don't know. I am shocked and sad and desperate and completely empty inside. I sit at home going through forums on low AMH and crying all day long, I really don't know how to cope with this.


----------



## lil&#039; one (Dec 29, 2009)

Hi StacyB
What a journey you have had, to have been through Hodgkins and now to have these problems.
My advice would be not to leave things, but to get some expert advice as soon as possible, not to panic, but to be armed with all the information in order to move forward.
In my experience, the GPs etc don't always have the most up to date advice, they are general after all.
There are so many options now, for people in difficult sitations or with complicated medical histories.
Wishing you all the best on your journey
Lil' one


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Hello and welcome to Fertility Friends   

I've included some forum boards that may help answer some of you questions   

*Diagnosis ~ *CLICK HERE

*Complementary, Holistic and Spiritual Approaches ~ *CLICK HERE 

*Poor Response/Low AMH/High FSH ~ *CLICK HERE

*IVF Boards ~ *CLICK HERE

Have a look round the site and if you get a little stuck with the navigation side of things - please shout!

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area. CLICK HERE

We also have a chat room - which is a fabulous place to 'meet' and chat with others. Our newbie chat is every Wednesday. A great chance to meet other new members and find out a little more about how the site works.

*Newbie chat ~ *CLICK HERE

All the best - our paths may cross again in other areas of the site.
Good luck,

  

Tis xx


----------



## jane80 (Aug 17, 2011)

hi stacy i too have a low amh and am only 31 i have a son of 7 and have been trying for no 2 for 21 months now please dont give up hope i know how u feel i was destraught wen i found out but you are young so your eggs are young x i would say stick with dhea for a few months before u go in for ivf as its known to help x i am unable to have ivf due to financial reasons as i  have to pay cause i have a son but ive been taking dhea for a month now it has affected my ovul  ation and i didnt ovulate ladt month so hoping too this month x keep ur chin up i know its really hard but you are not doing yourself and ur body any good keep getting upset xx although easier said than done xx hope ur dreams come true soon and keep in touch xx there are a fair few ladies on here who have had natursl pregnancies with a lowrt amh than your xx keep the faith love jane xxx   soz bout spelling on my phone and keys are tiny xxx


----------



## wibble-wobble (Apr 16, 2011)

Hi Stacy I just wanted to say even with an amh of 1 it is still possible to have ivf. Someone that posts on thread I use had her amh tested twice both times it was undetectable at 0.0  

She had a cycle of Ivf recently, it was almost cancelled as they thought nothing was happening, but in the last few days her follies grew and she produced 5 eggs. 3 fertilised and on day 3 she got a call to say they were doing so well that they wanted to go to blast with them. She's having egg transfer later on today.


----------



## Keeping busy (Apr 13, 2011)

Hi Stacy,
I couldn't just read and run. I am only 29 and have been having fertility treatment for a year. I have what is considered a low AMH although not as low as yours and have low fertilisation rates, due according to my clinic to poor quality eggs. My clinic have put me on testosterone Gel for 21 days prior to starting stimulation. Apparently it has really good success rates and I know other people at our clinic and other clinics that have been recommended the same thing. The benefit over DHEA is you only need it for a short period of time, 21 days as apposed to 3 months. Also, make sure you are getting lots of protein in your diet.
Wishing you all the luck in the world
Xxxxx


----------



## jules-m (Dec 12, 2011)

Hi StacyB,

Just read your post and thought I'd reply.  I have a low AMH 1.7pmol.  If you've been referred to the Lister, I really recommend you go and see them as soon as possible & talk through  your options.  Personally i wouldn't wait 3 months, I'd go and hear what they have to say, as with low AMH time is important.

I was treated at the lister (I also have sky high FSH of 32) and am currently 11 wks pg with twins after my first cycle of IVF.  So it can still happen.

good luck

Jules


----------

